# Klamath Falls, Crater Lake, Oregon Area



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

We would like to plan a trip to the Klamath Falls, Crater Lake area this next Spring. Can any of you Outbackers recommend a campground that they have stayed at and really enjoyed?

We prefer full hookups, nice scenery, large sites and room for us newbies to back our 32' Outback into..

Campground photos from your trip would be a bonus!

Thank you!
Tim and Julie


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We stayed at the campground at Crater lake in August. It was OK but I think I would drive the extra distance to Diamond Lake and stay there next time. Very beautiful lake and you would be on the lake for further recreation. The drive to Crater Lake would not be bad for a day of sight seeing. I highly recommend going into Grants Pass to the Hell Gate JetBoat Tour. Well worth the money and Grants Pass is a neat town. 
Brian


----------



## TDaniels (May 18, 2007)

X2 on the Diamond Lake Campground. I don't believe they had hook ups. We stayed in site GO37 (if I remember correctly) and woke up to a wonderful view of the lake. Great bike trail around the lake and some great hikes and waterfalls nearby. Go visit Crater Lake but stay here! Pics

Todd


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

We stayed with ridgeway rangers at crater lake, yes I second the hellgate tours. If u go a little further north there the columbia river area looked great. We also did some caving with some other outbackers.


----------



## WoodstockWanderers (Dec 6, 2009)

We were looking for somewhere to meet my family from Reno (we live in Portland) this past fall. Quizzed some friends in Kfalls (Klamath Falls) and this was pick of the litter- http://www.craterlakeresort.com/

There are some very nice sites but the full hook-ups are not the best. Really friendly folks and the most convenient to the South entrance to Crater Lake NP (main entrance). We've also stayed at Diamond Lake- can't beat the views and the bike trail around the lake is one of the best I've experienced but its dry camping.

Another thought, if you're a logging buff, a little further away on Highway 97 (the main N/S Central Oregon Hwy), try Collier State Park. Haven't stayed there but Oregon SPs have yet to disappoint! Logging museum next to the CG.

One more revelation we tripped across while we were there, just outside Fort Klamath is a HUGE model railroad park. This place is hundreds of acres and even has a tunnel under the State Route. Open to the public on Sundays. They love taking folks for a ride.


----------

